# What Router Lift would be the easiest to replace the Insert plate?



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

I want a lift and I have a MLCS Router Table with a 9-1/32" x 12-3/32" Router Insert Plate.

Every lift I looked at use a standard size of 9-1⁄4 x 11-3⁄4 Plate which is a little short. So I’m going to have to modify it with my own modified plate.

I do not want to spend a lot of money on this so the simpler the lift is the better as long as it will hold the router without slipping.

---update--
Sorry, but I was just looking at the Rockler Router Lift FX and I noticed that in the bottom of the ad, it says "_Compatible with large opening inserts._"
I don't know exactly that that means, but if it will fit into my table than I maybe interested in that one. Can anybody tell me more?


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

JohnnyB60 said:


> I do not want to spend a lot of money on this so the simpler the lift is the better as long as it will hold the router without slipping.


I never could get why so many people like the lifts, but to each his/her own; it just seems all around more sensible to me to have removable router plates. My router plate pops out easily and quickly, and doesn't move when it's in. There's a lot prettier router tables, but mine does what it is supposed to, so I'm happy. Go down four posts, and read about mine, and see pictures of my plate.
http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/17212-wanted-pictures-your-router-table-76.html


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

JOAT said:


> I never could get why so many people like the lifts, but to each his/her own; it just seems all around more sensible to me to have removable router plates. My router plate pops out easily and quickly, and doesn't move when it's in. There's a lot prettier router tables, but mine does what it is supposed to, so I'm happy. Go down four posts, and read about mine, and see pictures of my plate.
> http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/17212-wanted-pictures-your-router-table-76.html


The only reason I want a lift is because I have two routers (Chraftsman and a PC) the can't stay put. The PC 890 actually falls out of the fixed base while running. I've broken bits, gouged my table, and damaged the base. Its just not safe any more not to mention the damage to my wood when it moves. Right now I have to have blocks of wood with shims to prevent it from dropping and I'm getting real tired of it.

If I have to buy 'Another' router then it might as well be a lift. I have 5 routers and I just don't want another one especially with all the model specific accessory's I bought .


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Johnny, the Rocklers are 8 1/4 X 11 3/4 inches as far as I know. Unfortunately there is no standard. 9 3/4 X 11 3/4 is probably the most common, but by no means standard.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

Dmeadows said:


> Johnny, the Rocklers are 8 1/4 X 11 3/4 inches as far as I know. Unfortunately there is no standard. 9 3/4 X 11 3/4 is probably the most common, but by no means standard.


Wow, thanks Duane, I did not notice the 8 1/4" after looking at so many I was only focused on the length. Well that changes that unless I can remove the insert and replace it with a custom made plate.

So anyway I guess what I need to do is find a lift that the plate is not too complicated to duplicate into a larger size.

This is definitely a neg for the purchase of a MLCS table. :fie:


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Take a look at the "Router Raizer" If it will work with your router then it is the one I would go with. I have used mine for years and the company is a great company to deal with.

New Page 1


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I have the Rockler lift FX Plus and like it a lot. My knees don't like fishing around under table tops anymore. The plate measures 8-1/4" x 11-3/4" x 3/8" and says it is compatible with large openings. It works with the following routers: Porter-Cable 690/890 series, Bosch 1617-16-18, DeWalt* 610, 616, 618. It has a tensioning device that you might have to occasionally adjust to keep it from slipping, although I think if you take lighter cuts, you may not need to do so. A lift really makes fitting to a positioning template for special bits much easier. They are occasionally on sale, but not at this moment. I've heard good things about several other lifts as well. I would check the websites for any you're interested in to see if they have different plate sizes. Of course, you could replace just the top.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks I don’t know what they mean by “compatible with large openings” because that would fall right threw my table.


----------



## JBS (Dec 19, 2010)

I currently use MLCS router plate as well... I was at Rockler yesterday and checked out the Router Lift FX. It's well made and solid lift. I asked about fitting the FX into my router table since the FX description says "compatible with the larger opening..." Store guy said that I would have to make a larger "lip" and enclose the router plate opening with wood to fit the FX plate. Or just make another top. Hmmm....


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

JBS said:


> I currently use MLCS router plate as well... I was at Rockler yesterday and checked out the Router Lift FX. It's well made and solid lift. I asked about fitting the FX into my router table since the FX description says "compatible with the larger opening..." Store guy said that I would have to make a larger "lip" and enclose the router plate opening with wood to fit the FX plate. Or just make another top. Hmmm....


Thanks John, That's what I was afraid of. before i replaced the table top I'd try replacing the Rocker FX plate.
I don't know how hard it would be, but it might be worth trying.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

Actually I take that back I just saw the underneath part and I don't think so. It looks like the shafts are pressed into the plate


----------



## JBS (Dec 19, 2010)

More I think about it trying to fit the FX plate, I believe making a new top might be a better choice for the FX plate (still debating if I should get it or not). It's also on sale right now at Rockler at 185.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

JohnnyB60 said:


> The only reason I want a lift is because I have two routers (Chraftsman and a PC) the can't stay put. The PC 890 actually falls out of the fixed base while running.


Am I missing something? I have three screws that go thru each of my router plates, that hold the router in that particular plate (one router, one plate). "None" of them have any problems at all with staying put. Right now I only have three routers mounted to plates, all older Craftsman.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

JOAT said:


> Am I missing something? I have three screws that go thru each of my router plates, that hold the router in that particular plate (one router, one plate). "None" of them have any problems at all with staying put. Right now I only have three routers mounted to plates, all older Craftsman.


Yes you definitely are missing it. I'm sorry that I wasn't more clear.

I’m talking about the router motor falling out of the base, not the base coming off the insert plate.

What’s even crazier is that I just spent a half an hour trying to get the motor out of the base. the motor twisted after I tightened the heck out of it and the two alignment pins jammed inside. I nearly busted the base trying to get it apart.

I just took these photos of the inside to see if I can find the problem.



















Plus I have the adjusting rack falling off


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

JohnnyB60 said:


> Yes you definitely are missing it. I'm sorry that I wasn't more clear.
> 
> I’m talking about the router motor falling out of the base, not the base coming off the insert plate.


Huh. I'm sure it's not the proper way to do it, but I imagine I would be using a hose clamp on it.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

JOAT said:


> Huh. I'm sure it's not the proper way to do it, but I imagine I would be using a hose clamp on it.


Thanks Theo, I discovered that one side of the leaver cam had a chunk missing out if it. I don't know what happened and maybe it was a casting defect or maybe it was too tight when closed.

I did not notice it until someone else pointed it it out to me and then I compared it with a second fixed base I had.

Its hard to see, but this is the photo that first revealed the problem. I swapped bases and I'm going to order a new leaver, so I'm no longer looking for a lift.


----------

